# Carl Trueman Lectures On Ecclesiology



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 28, 2011)

As usual Dr. Trueman has some very good things to say concerning the Church and the problems of the doctrine of the Church in today's American Christianity especially. There two are on Sermon Audio.

I loved his point about the mechanical Jacobin's effect on Church Discipline.

The Church: Does It Work, and, If So, How? - SermonAudio.com

The Church: What Is It and From Where Did it Come?- SermonAudio.com


----------

